

Ask HN: Review my StartUp VersionEye.com - reiz

We just changed the design and the pricing last week. And we did many small improvements in the last weeks.<p>I would like to have feedback from developers how they like the service. Bug reports and feature requests are welcome. Any kind of feedback is appreciated.
======
klearvue
A minor point that nevertheless caught my eye right away:

Your undertitle is "...VersionEye Follow your libraries..."

but right below you have "What is VersionEye? More than just following your
libraries."

Considering that these are the only 2 messages I see above the fold on load,
they feel somewhat at odds with each other.

~~~
reiz
OK. I will think about it.

------
dsl
I don't see much value from the homepage. How is this data actionable? Can you
tell me what's going to break if I upgrade? How does this make my devs
happier?

~~~
reiz
VersionEye can monitor your project on GitHub and notify your dev team about
outdated libraries. In that they they don't have to spent time to look for
updates. They can save a lot of time and are always up-to-date.

~~~
reiz
Another awesome feature is the detail page to any library. There you can see
the average release time of a project and how many days ago the latest version
was released. In that way you can see if a project is still alive or already
dead.

~~~
dsl
Don't tell me, tell your visitors.

~~~
reiz
Right. Will do!

------
reiz
Here the full link: <http://www.versioneye.com>

------
marcomassaro
I like it. Design is clean and simple. Any customers?

~~~
reiz
Yes. There are already some paying customers.

------
Jemaclus
Looks great!

~~~
reiz
Many Thanks :-) That was a lot of work.

